# Occasional Lurker, Semi-Professinal Web Boarder Checking In



## SYTFE (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!

I am a refugee from a recently defunct forum, and I heard there are a few members here from said forum.  This place is a lot more populated and considering the length of time it's taking me to compose this post due to the RAM intensive image based display ads, I may have to upgrade my Mac.

A little about myself: I enjoy the Japanese food, I purchase physical copies of music, recently purchased some high end furniture at Ikea, drive a Jeep, and have never been to Texas.  Oh, and one of my hobbies is mopping the floor with conservatives asses, dismantling their beliefs down to the molecular level and making fully grown conservative men cry.

Sup Snout!  My neegah!

Glad to be here.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome aboard anyway


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2016)

RAM intensive ads can become ROM if you pray to the right Gawd..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2016)

So another anti-Semite?


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 25, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!
> 
> I am a refugee from a recently defunct forum, and I heard there are a few members here from said forum.  This place is a lot more populated and considering the length of time it's taking me to compose this post due to the RAM intensive image based display ads, I may have to upgrade my Mac.
> 
> ...


Howdy, podnuh. Come in and have a drink or two. or twelve.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> So another anti-Semite?



Not me.  Heh.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 25, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > So another anti-Semite?
> ...


So you got the operation?


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



No comment


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2016)

Lets get this over with...


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 25, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Howdy, podnuh. Come in and have a drink or two. or twelve.



Cheers!


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 25, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lets get this over with...



That's not very nice!




> View attachment 79455



Thanks!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm like mold...

I'll grow on you...


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 25, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy, podnuh. Come in and have a drink or two. or twelve.
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jun 26, 2016)

Ad Blocker is your friend.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 27, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!
> 
> I am a refugee from a recently defunct forum, and I heard there are a few members here from said forum.  This place is a lot more populated and considering the length of time it's taking me to compose this post due to the RAM intensive image based display ads, I may have to upgrade my Mac.
> 
> ...



Hi!  What would you do, when some of conservatives will devastate your beliefs in democracy and progress?  Cheese!


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 27, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!
> ...



Sup!  I wouldn't do anything, because the only thing conservatives can "devastate" is a room from the power of their flatulence.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 27, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



That's because they think by stereotypes. "Stupid conservative" - is jus another stereotype, why do you think, it's better, than conservatives' beliefs?


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 27, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Tell me about yourself...I see that you were born in Russia.  Do you live in the USA now?


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 27, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



No, I live in Russia, but interesting to visit this MB regularely, to improve both my English and my knowledges, about what's happens around   I like to seek the truth and apply logic to the many things, being discussed here...

Also, I'm an agent of KGB, graduate of secret St'Petersburg School of Trolls, familiar with evil dictator Putin and so on... )


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 27, 2016)

Sbiker said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Sbiker said:
> ...



Very cool.  You should visit the USA sometime.



> Also, I'm an agent of KGB, graduate of secret St'Petersburg School of Trolls, familiar with evil dictator Putin and so on... )



Haha.  I like your sense of humor.  Your country has some of the HOTTEST women in the world, btw.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 27, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



I think, it would happen next years  I played in GTA a lot of hours and want to compare it with american reality 



> > Also, I'm an agent of KGB, graduate of secret St'Petersburg School of Trolls, familiar with evil dictator Putin and so on... )
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  I like your sense of humor.  Your country has some of the HOTTEST women in the world, btw.



This is a result of actual equality of men and women in Russia during centuries... Women are tired of emancipation and became a hot chicks, as the nature designed


----------



## Kristian (Jun 27, 2016)

What you're state in middle U.S.


----------



## JBond (Jun 27, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!
> 
> I am a refugee from a recently defunct forum, and I heard there are a few members here from said forum.  This place is a lot more populated and considering the length of time it's taking me to compose this post due to the RAM intensive image based display ads, I may have to upgrade my Mac.
> 
> ...


So smart, yet incapable of blocking ads. Just another self centered liberal loser that believes he is special.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 28, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



The greatest humor - is humor, which comply the reality... Just read this:

Russia is harassing U.S. diplomats all over Europe

As I believe in this paper, Russia is real Europe, instead of Ukraine and Britain! And also I'm really "intelligence official" like another ordinary russian people, performing harrassment to some US politicians, who upkeeps anti-russian activity right here...  We have about 140 million of "intelligence officials", such a perfect preparation to the inter-galaxy conflicts in future... )))))))))


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello play toy, I shall name you George.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 28, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Hello play toy, I shall name you George.



Hi there, I shall name you cream puff.


----------



## playtime (Jun 28, 2016)

hello, welcome, make yourself at home & good luck.  you'll need it.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 28, 2016)

playtime said:


> hello, welcome, make yourself at home & good luck.  you'll need it.



What would I need "luck" for?  lol  Get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## playtime (Jun 28, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > hello, welcome, make yourself at home & good luck.  you'll need it.
> ...



no sense of humor 'eh?   LOL.   you'll do great here.  yes sireeeeeeee.... 

good luck with that.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 28, 2016)

playtime said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



This is an _internet forum_ populated by geeks who like to run their mouth about politics.  No one needs "luck" to post here.  Again, get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## playtime (Jun 28, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



LOL.  here's a hint sweety:  turn your sarcasm recognition button to the _on position_.   it might actually raise your awareness level to retard.


----------



## Sbiker (Jun 28, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Maybe he means "luck" as effect from Heroes of Might and Magic, allowed to double your posts when posting?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 29, 2016)

George is going to make the top ten melt list in a hurry.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 29, 2016)

How semi-professional do you have to be to misspell professional?


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> How semi-professional do you have to be to misspell professional?



It's a typo.  Sorry, your wife was pleasuring me while I was typing.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > How semi-professional do you have to be to misspell professional?
> ...



You really should try harder to act uninformed about posters, sock....


----------



## Kristian (Jun 29, 2016)

JBond said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!
> ...



Liberal are not losers. Liberal are right and spell community.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 29, 2016)

saveliberty said:
			
		

> You really should try harder to act uninformed about posters, sock....



I'm not a sock, but I did used to post on a similar, recently defunct forum.  It's just that my third eye has been thoroughly squeegeed, and I can see right into your soul over the computer.  It's a gift.


----------



## NLT (Jun 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!
> 
> This place is a lot more populated and considering the length of time it's taking me to compose this post due to the RAM intensive image based display ads, I may have to upgrade my Mac.


seems like a genuis like you would know what ad block is....and would have a computer that is not like 15 years old.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 29, 2016)

NLT said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!
> ...



It's actually not my computer I recently found out, it's my internet service because it uses Java.  When I use public wi-fi, there's no problem.  A bit irritating.  This happens with certain forum software.  It's bizarre.

Still though, the site owner should disable video/flash based ads on adsense.  Those actually do slow a lot of computers down, and the CTR typically sucks on them anyway.  A forum like this would produce better income if they showed only text-based and image based display ads only -- no fucking video ads.  My 2 cents.


----------



## NLT (Jun 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> [QUOTE="NLT, post:
> 
> It's actually not my computer I recently found it, it's my internet service because it uses Java.  When I use public wi-fi, there's no problem.  A bit irritating.


AOL dial up does suck ...


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 29, 2016)

Also, if you are a member here using adblock, you are sort of an asshole because even if you don't click on any ads, the site still makes money on "views," not as much, but it can add up over time.  Ads still pay per thousand views.  If you pricks really supported this forum, you wouldn't use adblock here.  Dicks.


----------



## JBond (Jun 29, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Also, if you are a member here using adblock, you are sort of an asshole because even if you don't click on any ads, the site still makes money on "views," not as much, but it can add up over time.  Ads still pay per thousand views.  If you pricks really supported this forum, you wouldn't use adblock here.  Dicks.


Or you could make a donation. No reason to be cheap and it beats dealing with annoying ads.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*A rabid liberal from a FAILED liberal board comes here proclaiming liberal victory. We need a better immigrant screening process. *


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Hello UsMessageboard!  Wow, holy display ad central!
> 
> I am a refugee from a recently defunct forum, and I heard there are a few members here from said forum.  This place is a lot more populated and considering the length of time it's taking me to compose this post due to the RAM intensive image based display ads, I may have to upgrade my Mac.
> 
> ...



I like your comment about one of your hobbies....hope to see your posts.  Welcome to the Forum...hope you enjoy posting here.  Warning.....we have a truckload of trolls that don't know much but think they do and are very vocal.


----------



## SYTFE (Jul 1, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



It wasn't a "liberal" board.  There are some very hard core conservatives here that were long-time members of that forum.  You're right that it did fail though, but that was hadit's fault.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 1, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


*Well when it comes to politics here, you be the fly and we be the windshield.*


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 1, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> I'm not a sock, but I did used to post on a similar, recently defunct forum.  It's just that my third eye has been thoroughly squeegeed, and I can see right into your soul over the computer.  It's a gift.



Do they have a return policy?


----------



## SYTFE (Jul 1, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



lol, says who, you?

So far, *two* fully grown conservative crybabies have already put me on ignore, and I just got here.  This forum should have a new tagline -- USMB, Home to the Conservative Pussy.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



How do you know it was a liberal board?  The majority of political boards on the internet are right-wing owned....and most of them are not fair.  This is the only forum where they treat both libs/cons alike.  Quit acting like you know everything, you don't.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 4, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


Low tolerance for stupidity and morons. So I can guarantee you will wind up on mine sooner than later.Unless you are like say Toro or Mathew who I find highly amusing but wholly ignorant.


----------



## SYTFE (Jul 4, 2016)

Odium said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



I'll save you the trouble, go ahead and put me on your ignore list now.  People who "ignore" other posters are the biggest pussies in the world -- it's no surprise that you are one of them, a conservative coward, no doubt.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 4, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


Oh stick around you will get to know me real well I piss even the conservatives off Oh and no o use ignore for morons who can't hold a conversation or for people whose opinion is essentially worthless to me those idiots clog up threads and slow shit down. No point in keeping them off ignore


----------

